# Helmet giving Migraines?



## Chapter (Aug 25, 2014)

Everytime I ride my helmet gives me pain during and after riding for a few hours but only ever on the right side of my head.

It isn't too tight but I will admit it's terribly old. I'm thinking the side maybe be dented from a fall? That may explain the one-sided pain.

Is it time for a new helmet or could it be something else going on health wise?

Would like to hear opinions/experiences before I go splashing on a new one.​


----------



## Emeraldsprings (Mar 1, 2015)

Definitely time for a new helmet. If it has been in a fall and is damaged then it it pretty much useless I'm afraid. The migraines are probably from pressure caused by the wrong fit.

Treat yourself to a new one with the latest safety test. Your head and brain are definitely worth it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I had that. Got a new one, the headaches went away. It wasn't too tight but it seemed too snug in a few spots. Not rubbing or anything, just a dull pressure that was enough to bother me.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would just get a new helmet as it sounds like you need one anyway. If the headaches persist, then go see a doctor.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I agree change your helmet, I’ve had headaches as well and a new hat stopped them. If you’ve fallen and the hat is damaged, then you might not get full protection if you fall again.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you actually getting a *migraine*(i.e. all the other symptoms that persist, including but not limited to, auras, nausea, vomiting,fatigue,sensitivity to light/sound/etc) or is it just causing you a headache?

My answers are very different depending on what the answer to that question is, however all of them end in, you should probably get a new helmet.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Personally I hate wearing my helmet. I don't wear it as often as I should, because it gives me headaches across my forehead and behind my eyes. 

It's brand new, never been through a fall and I've tried some other ones- always the same. Best advice I can give is try different styles until you find one that fits comfortably.


----------



## Chapter (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks all! Will be ordering a new one when my money comes in. Should I get a size up? I measured myself today and I'm the same size as the helmet that's causing this issue.

Not sure, it's worse than a sore head and lasts longer than what I'd get any other time and I feel nauseous but never oversensitive to stimuli or vomiting.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Some styles of helmets bother me, doesn't mean it's too small, just means it is not the helmet that fits my head shape the best. There are plenty of comfy ones, go try a few on and get rid of the instrument of torture.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You always need to replace a helmet after a fall... always. Even if you aren't positive if you hit your head or not. Otherwise the material inside may be compromised and not protect you properly with your next fall. 

A poorly shaped helmet oval if you have a round head or visa versa, wrong size or improper padding can all make a helmet uncomfortable to cause pressure points. I personally need a oval shape or I get pressure headaches from my helmet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I say this over and over again on HF, my Tipperary helmet is so comfortable I forget it is on! and yet, it IS tight enough to move my eyebrows up and down when I tip the brim up/down. (an indicator of a fit that is tight enough)

I used to wear a Troxel that often gave me a head ache on the front of my head. that is because troxels are designed for a 'round' head, while Tipperarys are designed for an 'oval' head shape. I have an oval head shape.

I wholeheartedly endorse the Tipps for comfort. and , not too bubble headed, either.
'
https://www.valleyvet.com/swatches/19742_L_48U_vvs.jpg


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It's definitely a good idea to replace your helmet. Sounds like it's causing those issues, & it's probably worn too.
Try a few of them on, you may be the same size, but a newer one would fit better.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Agree with Dehda--the rule of thumb is that you should replace your helmet after every fall.
To be fair, I'm not sure anyone actually does this. xD

Rather than measuring yourself, why not go into your local tack store and get some help in picking one out? A sales rep can help determine what make/model will be best for your head shape and needs, and can help fit you.

I'm not sure what discipline you ride, but I had a Del Mar for years that I absolutely loved. Unfortunately, they went out of business over a decade ago </3
I love my Charles Owen. GPA is another great brand.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Agreeing with all the others that you need to replace it, and try different brands. I use an Ovation schooler now when I drive and I love it, though I needed an XL rather than an L. I would like to get a Tipperary Sportage soon. 

It's also important to remember that the materials that comprise a helmet break down with exposure to air, heat, sweat, and time in general. Helmets actually have a manufacture date printed on them, and should be replaced every 3-4 years, or after a fall.


----------



## Chapter (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and recommendations everyone! Will look out for those brands c:


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love my Tipperary Sportage, super lightweight and breathable, even in Texas heat. It replaced my Ovation Deluxe Schooler (was also super comfy) after a fall. I keep a spare Troxel in my horse trailer in case I ever forget my "real" helmet but it's not nearly as comfortable.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally, I would never purchase a helmet that I did not have on my head prior to handing over the dollars. Proper fit is soooo important, for safety and comfort.
I agree with others that a new helmet is a good idea. New ones are also much lighter in weight than many of the older ones.
Happy shopping!!!!


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> Personally, I would never purchase a helmet that I did not have on my head prior to handing over the dollars. Proper fit is soooo important, for safety and comfort.


Definitely. I, my sister, and her older daughter all love our Tipperary Sportages-- but they absolutely _do not fit_ her younger daughter whose head shape (rounder?) apparently comes from her father's side of the family. You have to try them on.


----------

